# B13 OEM rim size



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

14 inchers . Am i right, im trying to find tires online. thanks
I dont have my car here to research

also...what are the tire sizes?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

The OEM rim size for the B13 is 13".... not sure of the tire size though  .


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Weren't the SE's 14"? I thought the SE rims were a direct transfer from the SE-R--14".

Guess I answered my own question: he DOES have an SE and he's asking about 14 inchers.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

importcartuner said:


> *The OEM rim size for the B13 is 13".... not sure of the tire size though  . *





Centurion said:


> *Guess I answered my own question: he DOES have an SE and he's asking about 14 inchers. *


Ooops... my bad


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

so stock rims on a 92 sentra SE is 14 inches or 13!? im so confused.. lol


----------



## LudeSER13 (Aug 29, 2002)

b13 se-r's come with 14"s. the stock 14" tire is 185/60. 195/60 is even better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

LudeSER13 said:


> *b13 se-r's come with 14"s. the stock 14" tire is 185/60. 195/60 is even better. *



I HAVE A SE, NO se-r !!!! 

lol thanks for helping tho


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

92 SE oem wheels were 13x5 alloys with 175/70/13 tires...


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

How ya doin Frank... long time no see.  

The easy way to remember is this- EVERY 1.6 Sentra came with 175/70/r13's.

The SE-R came with 185/60/r14.

Hope that clears it up. Also- going from a 185 series to a 195 series without reducing the sidewall profile will cause your speedometer to read wrong. The rule is for every 10mm wider you go, you need to reduce the sidewall 5%. 

To run a 195 series without speedometer error, you'd have to use a 195/55/14. 205 series would be 205/50/14. And so on.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Wagon Wagon said:


> *The easy way to remember is this- EVERY 1.6 Sentra came with 175/70/r13's.
> 
> . *


The E came with 155 80 13.


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Really? My E came with 175/70/13... says so right on the door.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Well here you go: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/SelectTireSize.jsp?autoMake=Nissan&autoModel=Sentra&autoYear=1993

Are you sure you have an E?? A sure fire way to know (from the exterior) is if your bumpers are generic gray (as opposed to body color for the XE). Yes I know it says E or XE on the rear but those things sometimes come off. If you have PS odds are it is not an E. Also look on page 9-8 in your owner's man and it lists P155/80R13 as well as P175/70R13. (My door label also lists
175.)

Just thought of something...maybe 175 were an available option on the E? I'll have to check my brochure when I get home.


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Trust me, it's an E. No XE I know of came with gray bumpers, 1 mirror, no power steering, and unupholstered doors.

Also every E I've seen in the junkyard had 175's on it.


----------

